# Home and 5 acres in MO



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Posting for the landlady as she's trying to get the place sold by September.

http://shopping.rollanet.org/catego...ngs/1046594/4-BEDROOM-2-BATH-AND-PASTURE.html

There is no central heat and air (which seems to be a major sticking point for everyone we've shown to so far). Contact info is in the ad but if you have questions that you don't feel have been answered, feel free to message me here.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

That's a good price!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

lol....(shhhhh) She'll go lower. She really, really wants it sold.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Sounded that way to me (I worked in real estate a while back). I wish I could get my husband to consider a transfer as we could definitely afford that, it looks to be in good shape (plus we don't mind no central heat and air), and all of our kids would be able to have their own room. We both work in Wal-Mart's logistics division and there's a warehouse in St. James that we could potentially transfer to. Plus, it's not THAT far from our 'home'.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Plus, I love the Ozarks!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

It's not in bad shape...we've done a lot of cleaning up and such since we moved in. The 3 "kid" rooms are kinda small (for most people, our rugrats have no issues with them as they spend most of their time outside their rooms). The wiring really needs a go over and possibly the plumbing (we haven't had issues but some of the piping is a little iffy looking). At least 3 windows need to be replaced eventually, but they'll hold for a while (we already replaced one).

We put in a small orchard and some pecan trees before the May snow (lol), might have lost a peach, apple and pear but everything else looks good. The neighbors are great and the one that has cattle in the field next door does go through and check the fencing, fixing any spots that need it...his cows love the our grass! The only provision on the land that we weren't happy with was no hogs, but around here it's cheaper to buy them at slaughter weight and have them butchered than to raise them anyway.

IF you could convince hubby to transfer, I'd start off with a $70k offer or so and work up from there. But that's me.


----------

